# Easy Peasy



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have the same card. It is ridiculously difficult to set up and never works properly. Far too light to be an effective paperweight too.
gene


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

What are the problems gene? Maybe I can help.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Gene, you must have a mac! ;-p

I kid… 

Seriously, I want the version that lets you bypass the router all together and upload the pics directly to your PC (I think the 8GB pro version?).


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Nitewalker, the Connect X2 that I have allows for direct connect from my camera to PC. No router required.


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

It failed the first but after reinstall no problem. EZ PZ is right.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

DKV, that sounds pretty interesting. Thanks for the tip.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Thanks DKV, I'll jump on the 4GB card then. I rarely even fill up 1GB with the camera I use.


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

Set up can be a little challenging sometimes, but mine worked fine. I actually got mine so I could, transfer pics from my camera to a smartphone or tablet and then upload or email through the cellular service. I don't use it much, but it's nice to be able to sit down at the computer and see the pictures there already same is true with a tablet. A bit of a time saver if you like sharing and viewing images on bigger screen then the one on the camera.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

My wife nabbed me a cheap Kodak Digital Camera to use in the shop.I grabbed this card to plug into it and surfed until I found Linux software that would talk to it. Found place to keep the camera in my shop that was close enough to my wireless connection for the EyeFi to work and now all my shop pictures get picked up automatically! Love this thing.


----------

